# DEACTIVATED FOR A FALSE ACCUSATION



## JassonD (5 mo ago)

I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022 for an EXTREME FALSE ACCUATION. I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status. In the midst of doing LYFT I receive a message on the app that my account is temporarily on hold. I'm assuming the App wants me to Identify myself AGAIN because they're under the impression that I'm letting someone else drive my rented FLEX Vehicle. I then received a email from Lyft Support starting that I have violated a Safety Issue. Jotting my memory, I don't recall speeding and I do not drink or smoke. I assumed a driver wasn't happy with my music selection and reported me for not saying "HI" when they entered the vehicle. My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER. You might assume I should initiate the conversation, but I don't see it that way. Anyhow, I get a call from Lyft Supporter. Caller asked me if I had time to explain what happened? I respond with, "I Do Not Know? I Do Not know what my Violation is!" I'm being told that a recent rider said, "I EXPOSED MY GENTALIA AND WAS TALKING SEXUALLY!" I told the Caller that is a COMPLETE LIE and that the Accuser needs to be withdrawn from using All RIdeshare platforms for False Accusations. The Caller is still speaking to me in a condescending manner. "SO YOU DON'T REMEMBER SHOWING YOUR GENTALIA??" Me: "....AHH NOT WHATSOEVER!!" I then went on to say, "....How is it that a Rider can just Make Up ANYTHING and now my account is on temporary HOLD and I can't make Money until after a INVESTIATION. I do not know HOW LONG this INVESTIGATION Will Last and due to being the victim of a Severe Car Accident in 2019, I am limited to the amount of physical labor I can do if I need to find another JOB. I want the Accuser to be Prosecuted to the FULLEST and I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy. With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated. Meanwhile, I AM OUT OF WORK and Rent, Utilities, Health Insurance will all be DUE SOON! I NEED HELP ASAP!!


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Welcome to UP.net. Do you happen to have a wife named Lauren? Are you from Colorado? Does she work in politics?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

JassonD said:


> I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022 for an EXTREME FALSE ACCUATION. I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status. In the midst of doing LYFT I receive a message on the app that my account is temporarily on hold. I'm assuming the App wants me to Identify myself AGAIN because they're under the impression that I'm letting someone else drive my rented FLEX Vehicle. I then received a email from Lyft Support starting that I have violated a Safety Issue. Jotting my memory, I don't recall speeding and I do not drink or smoke. I assumed a driver wasn't happy with my music selection and reported me for not saying "HI" when they entered the vehicle. My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER. You might assume I should initiate the conversation, but I don't see it that way. Anyhow, I get a call from Lyft Supporter. Caller asked me if I had time to explain what happened? I respond with, "I Do Not Know? I Do Not know what my Violation is!" I'm being told that a recent rider said, "I EXPOSED MY GENTALIA AND WAS TALKING SEXUALLY!" I told the Caller that is a COMPLETE LIE and that the Accuser needs to be withdrawn from using All RIdeshare platforms for False Accusations. The Caller is still speaking to me in a condescending manner. "SO YOU DON'T REMEMBER SHOWING YOUR GENTALIA??" Me: "....AHH NOT WHATSOEVER!!" I then went on to say, "....How is it that a Rider can just Make Up ANYTHING and now my account is on temporary HOLD and I can't make Money until after a INVESTIATION. I do not know HOW LONG this INVESTIGATION Will Last and due to being the victim of a Severe Car Accident in 2019, I am limited to the amount of physical labor I can do if I need to find another JOB. I want the Accuser to be Prosecuted to the FULLEST and I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy. With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated. Meanwhile, I AM OUT OF WORK and Rent, Utilities, Health Insurance will all be DUE SOON! I NEED HELP ASAP!!


Your rule is actually Very creepy. And As a driver. I personally think you should Not drive...

"NO SAY HI. NO TALK"...
I mean unless you are deaf. Otherwise it's scary as rider. Just my personal opinion. If I get in your car, I would feel unsafe ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

At least say "Hi, How are you?"
Its on Lyft or Uber basic instruction as a driver.

Also, don't put all your eggs in one bucket. All drivers should do Uber and Lyft so if something happen to one, you still have another source of income.


----------



## HobNobByBob (8 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Welcome to UP.net. Do you happen to have a wife named Lauren? Are you from Colorado? Does she work in politics?


huh?



EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Your rule is actually Very creepy. And As a driver. I personally think toy should Not drive...
> 
> "NO SAY HI. NO TALK"...
> I mean unless you are deaf. Otherwise it's scary as rider


Agreed.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

5 months 2500 rides? Jesus...

Anyways, move on? God did you a favor, it's not like people die to drive for Lyft.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

There are plenty of other gig jobs you can do while you wait for their decision. By the way, if the entire Lyft staff is terminated, there won't be a Lyft for you to drive with.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

get a camera


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes riders can and will make up stuff. Why would the Lyft staff make-up the scenario? That doesn’t make sense, especially since their pay sucks and they need drivers. Sorry you’re experiencing this, but there are plenty of jobs that don’t require physical labor and are more stable than gig work. Some jobs though will require customer service skills and the ability to say hi.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Invisible said:


> Yes riders can and will make up stuff. Why would the Lyft staff make-up the scenario? That doesn’t make sense, especially since their pay sucks and they need drivers. Sorry you’re experiencing this, but there are plenty of jobs that don’t require physical labor and are more stable than gig work. Some jobs though will require customer service skills and the ability to say hi.


Exactly.
As he wrote. It sounds like he actually know why he got terminated...

"""My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER""

Getting in a car with a driver not talking back just feel weird and creepy... not even say Hi? I wouldn't even get in lol


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Exactly.
> As he wrote. It sounds like he actually know why he got terminated...
> 
> """My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER""
> ...


He didn’t say that he doesn’t talk back. You actually quoted what he said above your statement. Some pax don’t want small talk. I find it weird but they are like that sometimes.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

JassonD said:


> I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022 for an EXTREME FALSE ACCUATION. I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status. In the midst of doing LYFT I receive a message on the app that my account is temporarily on hold. I'm assuming the App wants me to Identify myself AGAIN because they're under the impression that I'm letting someone else drive my rented FLEX Vehicle. I then received a email from Lyft Support starting that I have violated a Safety Issue. Jotting my memory, I don't recall speeding and I do not drink or smoke. I assumed a driver wasn't happy with my music selection and reported me for not saying "HI" when they entered the vehicle. My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER. You might assume I should initiate the conversation, but I don't see it that way. Anyhow, I get a call from Lyft Supporter. Caller asked me if I had time to explain what happened? I respond with, "I Do Not Know? I Do Not know what my Violation is!" I'm being told that a recent rider said, "I EXPOSED MY GENTALIA AND WAS TALKING SEXUALLY!" I told the Caller that is a COMPLETE LIE and that the Accuser needs to be withdrawn from using All RIdeshare platforms for False Accusations. The Caller is still speaking to me in a condescending manner. "SO YOU DON'T REMEMBER SHOWING YOUR GENTALIA??" Me: "....AHH NOT WHATSOEVER!!" I then went on to say, "....How is it that a Rider can just Make Up ANYTHING and now my account is on temporary HOLD and I can't make Money until after a INVESTIATION. I do not know HOW LONG this INVESTIGATION Will Last and due to being the victim of a Severe Car Accident in 2019, I am limited to the amount of physical labor I can do if I need to find another JOB. I want the Accuser to be Prosecuted to the FULLEST and I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy. With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated. Meanwhile, I AM OUT OF WORK and Rent, Utilities, Health Insurance will all be DUE SOON! I NEED HELP ASAP!!


This post is similar to when a big lottery winner says "I played for the first time and bought only one ticket". Bullsh*t. You play the lottery every time and most likely got a dozen or more tickets. Same thing here. LYFT will not suspend you for just one violation. Of course, it goes without saying that physical assault or murder are the exception to the rule. You are obviously a repeat offender and have been appropriately suspended. Thank you LYFT!!!!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JassonD said:


> I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022 for an EXTREME FALSE ACCUATION. I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status. In the midst of doing LYFT I receive a message on the app that my account is temporarily on hold. I'm assuming the App wants me to Identify myself AGAIN because they're under the impression that I'm letting someone else drive my rented FLEX Vehicle. I then received a email from Lyft Support starting that I have violated a Safety Issue. Jotting my memory, I don't recall speeding and I do not drink or smoke. I assumed a driver wasn't happy with my music selection and reported me for not saying "HI" when they entered the vehicle. My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER. You might assume I should initiate the conversation, but I don't see it that way. Anyhow, I get a call from Lyft Supporter. Caller asked me if I had time to explain what happened? I respond with, "I Do Not Know? I Do Not know what my Violation is!" I'm being told that a recent rider said, "I EXPOSED MY GENTALIA AND WAS TALKING SEXUALLY!" I told the Caller that is a COMPLETE LIE and that the Accuser needs to be withdrawn from using All RIdeshare platforms for False Accusations. The Caller is still speaking to me in a condescending manner. "SO YOU DON'T REMEMBER SHOWING YOUR GENTALIA??" Me: "....AHH NOT WHATSOEVER!!" I then went on to say, "....How is it that a Rider can just Make Up ANYTHING and now my account is on temporary HOLD and I can't make Money until after a INVESTIATION. I do not know HOW LONG this INVESTIGATION Will Last and due to being the victim of a Severe Car Accident in 2019, I am limited to the amount of physical labor I can do if I need to find another JOB. I want the Accuser to be Prosecuted to the FULLEST and I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy. With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated. Meanwhile, I AM OUT OF WORK and Rent, Utilities, Health Insurance will all be DUE SOON! I NEED HELP ASAP!!


It amuses me, how there is no real etiquette, no real training for drivers, a passenger steps into your car you greet them and then you go from there you don't sit there in silence like they're a piece of cargo a taped up sealed box that somebody put into your back seat.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Ribak said:


> This post is similar to when a big lottery winner says "I played for the first time and bought only one ticket". Bullsh*t. You play the lottery every time and most likely got a dozen or more tickets. Same thing here. LYFT will not suspend you for just one violation. Of course, it goes without saying that physical assault or murder are the exception to the rule. You are obviously a repeat offender and have been appropriately suspended. Thank you LYFT!!!!


You believe Lyft would wait until several times of being accused of inappropriate sexual conduct before saying something? Really? They would be putting the company in jeopardy of a lawsuit to let that happen.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

I swear if I was a new driver I would not know in which direction to go after reading some of these comical posts. Could one argue that not greeting passengers is unprofessional? Absolutely. Grounds for termination? Debatable. I've heard far  worse crimes from drivers still on the platform. If there is any truth to this false accusation what does a greeting have to do with someone accusing someone else of one of the most heinous crimes? If he had multiple warnings it was obvious not of this nature so again irrelevant. Either the story is completely bogus or he was falsely accused by a piece of scum which no one deserves. If he is truly innocent and being asked "If you don't recall exposing your genitals?" as if he might have forgotten what flavor coffee you had this morning is inexcusable. No one forgets that sort of behavior. Either you believe him or you don't plain and simple. Everything else in between is irrelevant to the OP's post.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Welcome to UP.net. Do you happen to have a wife named Lauren? Are you from Colorado? Does she work in politics?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

JassonD said:


> I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022 for an EXTREME FALSE ACCUATION. I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status. In the midst of doing LYFT I receive a message on the app that my account is temporarily on hold. I'm assuming the App wants me to Identify myself AGAIN because they're under the impression that I'm letting someone else drive my rented FLEX Vehicle. I then received a email from Lyft Support starting that I have violated a Safety Issue. Jotting my memory, I don't recall speeding and I do not drink or smoke. I assumed a driver wasn't happy with my music selection and reported me for not saying "HI" when they entered the vehicle. My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER. You might assume I should initiate the conversation, but I don't see it that way. Anyhow, I get a call from Lyft Supporter. Caller asked me if I had time to explain what happened? I respond with, "I Do Not Know? I Do Not know what my Violation is!" I'm being told that a recent rider said, "I EXPOSED MY GENTALIA AND WAS TALKING SEXUALLY!" I told the Caller that is a COMPLETE LIE and that the Accuser needs to be withdrawn from using All RIdeshare platforms for False Accusations. The Caller is still speaking to me in a condescending manner. "SO YOU DON'T REMEMBER SHOWING YOUR GENTALIA??" Me: "....AHH NOT WHATSOEVER!!" I then went on to say, "....How is it that a Rider can just Make Up ANYTHING and now my account is on temporary HOLD and I can't make Money until after a INVESTIATION. I do not know HOW LONG this INVESTIGATION Will Last and due to being the victim of a Severe Car Accident in 2019, I am limited to the amount of physical labor I can do if I need to find another JOB. I want the Accuser to be Prosecuted to the FULLEST and I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy. With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated. Meanwhile, I AM OUT OF WORK and Rent, Utilities, Health Insurance will all be DUE SOON! I NEED HELP ASAP!!


*This is a perfect example of a good reason why no one should work for these gig companies as a full time job. Accusations with no proof are accepted as gospel and drivers are just deactivated without any due process. At best this should be a part time gig to provide additional income.*


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Rampage said:


> You believe Lyft would wait until several times of being accused of inappropriate sexual conduct before saying something? Really? They would be putting the company in jeopardy of a lawsuit to let that happen.


LYFT would say something right away. They would not deactivate immediately. The driver obviously has multiple offenses/violations.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JassonD said:


> I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022


You joined UP.net nine hours ago, and today is 8/23.


JassonD said:


> I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status.


125 rides a week? Just with Lyft? Hard to believe


JassonD said:


> I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy.


lol, okay.







JassonD said:


> With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated.


You sound like a psycho. Are you on pain meds or something?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rampage said:


> He didn’t say that he doesn’t talk back. You actually quoted what he said above your statement. Some pax don’t want small talk. I find it weird but they are like that sometimes.


If you read what OP wrote, it’s not about small talk, it’s about OP stating he won’t even say hi to riders unless they say something first. Please see screenshot which is directly from OP’s post. If I got in an Uber and my driver didn’t say a word, that would be unsettling.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I swear if I was a new driver I would not know in which direction to go after reading some of these comical posts. Could one argue that not greeting passengers is unprofessional? Absolutely. Grounds for termination? Debatable. I've heard far worse crimes from drivers still on the platform. If there is any truth to this false accusation what does a greeting have to do with someone accusing someone else of one of the most heinous crimes? If he had multiple warnings it was obvious not of this nature so again irrelevant. Either the story is completely bogus or he was falsely accused by a piece of scum which no one deserves. If he is truly innocent and being asked "If you don't recall exposing your genitals?" as if he might have forgotten what flavor coffee you had this morning is inexcusable. No one forgets that sort of behavior. Either you believe him or you don't plain and simple. Everything else in between is irrelevant to the OP's post.


While I agree with much of what you wrote and the investigation is because of him allegedly exposing his genitals, I think others, like me, were commenting & finding it odd not to even say hi to the riders, unless they initiate it first. People forget this is working with the public, and drivers should have the ability to imitate a simple hello.

Obviously that doesn’t warrant a false allegation. I believe, as many I’ve read on here, that is is just a revengeful pax. You know this forum & many threads go way off topic. That’s just what happens with forums, different personalities, different perspectives & different experiences.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

America has become a nation of garbage people. An entire generation that lies and sees nothing wrong with causing a person to lose their source of income just to get a free ride or some free fast food.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

JassonD said:


> I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022 for an EXTREME FALSE ACCUATION. I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status. In the midst of doing LYFT I receive a message on the app that my account is temporarily on hold. I'm assuming the App wants me to Identify myself AGAIN because they're under the impression that I'm letting someone else drive my rented FLEX Vehicle. I then received a email from Lyft Support starting that I have violated a Safety Issue. Jotting my memory, I don't recall speeding and I do not drink or smoke. I assumed a driver wasn't happy with my music selection and reported me for not saying "HI" when they entered the vehicle. My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER. You might assume I should initiate the conversation, but I don't see it that way. Anyhow, I get a call from Lyft Supporter. Caller asked me if I had time to explain what happened? I respond with, "I Do Not Know? I Do Not know what my Violation is!" I'm being told that a recent rider said, "I EXPOSED MY GENTALIA AND WAS TALKING SEXUALLY!" I told the Caller that is a COMPLETE LIE and that the Accuser needs to be withdrawn from using All RIdeshare platforms for False Accusations. The Caller is still speaking to me in a condescending manner. "SO YOU DON'T REMEMBER SHOWING YOUR GENTALIA??" Me: "....AHH NOT WHATSOEVER!!" I then went on to say, "....How is it that a Rider can just Make Up ANYTHING and now my account is on temporary HOLD and I can't make Money until after a INVESTIATION. I do not know HOW LONG this INVESTIGATION Will Last and due to being the victim of a Severe Car Accident in 2019, I am limited to the amount of physical labor I can do if I need to find another JOB. I want the Accuser to be Prosecuted to the FULLEST and I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy. With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated. Meanwhile, I AM OUT OF WORK and Rent, Utilities, Health Insurance will all be DUE SOON! I NEED HELP ASAP!!


How’s that decision to NOT spend $200 on a camera working out for ya?


----------



## Gjohnson (5 mo ago)

They don’t give a shit about us


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Invisible said:


> While I agree with much of what you wrote and the investigation is because of him allegedly exposing his genitals, I think others, like me, were commenting & finding it odd not to even say hi to the riders, unless they initiate it first. People forget this is working with the public, and drivers should have the ability to imitate a simple hello.
> 
> Obviously that doesn’t warrant a false allegation. I believe, as many I’ve read on here, that is is just a revengeful pax. You know this forum & many threads go way off topic. That’s just what happens with forums, different personalities, different perspectives & different experiences.


Not speaking to a customer unless they speak first is unprofessional even though I understand the frustration from these self entitled passengers. I still don't look at any worse than cancelling a trip when you see a 400 pound passenger waiting on the corner or leaving a passenger because they took too long at CVS even though Uber allows the multi-stops. This job will get to everyone eventually in one way or another.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> How’s that decision to NOT spend $200 on a camera working out for ya?


It's probably working out better for him than for you.
HE now has the impetus to go and get a job that doesn't require spending hundreds of dollars just to protect yourself from his customers for the privilege of a $3 payday.


----------



## Gjohnson (5 mo ago)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Not speaking to a customer unless they speak first is unprofessional even though I understand the frustration from these self entitled passengers. I still don't look at any worse than cancelling a trip when you see a 400 pound passenger waiting on the corner or leaving a passenger because they took too long at CVS even though Uber allows the multi-stops. This job will get to everyone eventually in one way or another.


In terms of jobs and dealing with the public i make more than i do now than when I was serving at the largest restaurant in Myrtle Beach, SC in the summer and tables would stay for 1 hour +. Average ride is what ~10 minutes? If you cant at least greet a customer and maybe have some back and forth for 10 minutes then maybe they should rethink this job. Amazons hiring you can pack boxes and dont have to even look at anyone.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Gjohnson said:


> In terms of jobs and dealing with the public i make more than i do now than when I was serving at the largest restaurant in Myrtle Beach, SC in the summer and tables would stay for 1 hour +. Average ride is what ~10 minutes? If you cant at least greet a customer and maybe have some back and forth for 10 minutes then maybe they should rethink this job. Amazons hiring you can pack boxes and dont have to even look at anyone.


Once again nobody is defending any form of unprofessional behavior. That's why they have a rating system. It should not take long to get under 4.6 so what's your point? You should have equal disgust in all the other bad habits drivers have in addition to not speaking. That's my point. Have a nice day.


----------



## Gjohnson (5 mo ago)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Once again nobody is defending any form of unprofessional behavior. That's why they have a rating system. It should not take long to get under 4.6 so what's your point? You should have equal disgust in all the other bad habits drivers have in addition to not speaking. That's my point. Have a nice day.


I was referring to the original poster but yeah I agree.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't know how to tell everyone but our 1 post wonder OP has left the building! 

We are all but one false accusation away from deactivated so I'm just running hard and playing hard till that day comes.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *This is a perfect example of a good reason why no one should work for these gig companies as a full time job. Accusations with no proof are accepted as gospel and drivers are just deactivated without any due process. At best this should be a part time gig to provide additional income.*


No full-time drivers means no gig companies. 

You can't operate a legitimate and reliable TNC with only side-hustlers. Uber would be out of business in less than a week if they lost all their full timers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Don't know how to tell everyone but our 1 post wonder OP has left the building!
> 
> We are all but one false accusation away from deactivated so I'm just running hard and playing hard till that day comes.


they all do that.

The first few hours their pissed. Kick the dog, curse the wife.
Then they start crying to Uber. Rohit has nothing to give.
The next phase is to get on line and find out wtf just happened and they end up here.
When it becomes apparent that there is no love here, they go thru the lawyers in their area, because there's just "gotta be a law". Maybe leave a couple of messages.
Then they go to CraigsList to look at jobs and gigs,
Then they go to pronhub,com to watch shorts and drink warm beer.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Drivers should greet their pax as they enter the vehicle and say thank you when they exit, but failure to do so shouldn't be grounds for termination.

As far as initiating conversation is concerned, many drivers on this website over the years have said they maintain high ratings by not initiating any conversation beyond hello and goodbye.

To me it'd be boring driving in silence but others do just fine that way. To each his/her own.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> No full-time drivers means no gig companies.
> 
> You can't operate a legitimate and reliable TNC with only side-hustlers. Uber would be out of business in less than a week if they lost all their full timers.


You are absolutely right as long as the driver is fully aware of the risk they are taking. A savvy veteran driver will most likely not have an issue because they will have a backup alternative and hopefully their experience could avoid the chances of running into these kind of low life's. I would hope there was some kind obvious red flag that the trip should of been cancelled. (Low rating, initial attitude, or ghetto area pickup)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> You are absolutely right as long as the driver is fully aware of the risk they are taking. A savvy veteran driver will most likely not have an issue because they will have a backup alternative and hopefully their experience could avoid the chances of running into these kind of low life's. I would hope there was some kind obvious red flag that the trip should of been cancelled. (Low rating, initial attitude, or ghetto area pickup)


Most of their full-timers are Third World immigrants who have been driving for less than 6 months, probably less than 4 months. Most don't stay long enough to become savvy.

More than 97% quit in less than a year.

Remember, the people on this site are not your typical drivers.


----------



## Gjohnson (5 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Don't know how to tell everyone but our 1 post wonder OP has left the building!
> 
> We are all but one false accusation away from deactivated so I'm just running hard and playing hard till that day comes.


You showed me your balls bro it happened and now you’re getting the big D


----------



## perrylashford (Nov 25, 2021)

JassonD said:


> I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022 for an EXTREME FALSE ACCUATION. I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status. In the midst of doing LYFT I receive a message on the app that my account is temporarily on hold. I'm assuming the App wants me to Identify myself AGAIN because they're under the impression that I'm letting someone else drive my rented FLEX Vehicle. I then received a email from Lyft Support starting that I have violated a Safety Issue. Jotting my memory, I don't recall speeding and I do not drink or smoke. I assumed a driver wasn't happy with my music selection and reported me for not saying "HI" when they entered the vehicle. My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER. You might assume I should initiate the conversation, but I don't see it that way. Anyhow, I get a call from Lyft Supporter. Caller asked me if I had time to explain what happened? I respond with, "I Do Not Know? I Do Not know what my Violation is!" I'm being told that a recent rider said, "I EXPOSED MY GENTALIA AND WAS TALKING SEXUALLY!" I told the Caller that is a COMPLETE LIE and that the Accuser needs to be withdrawn from using All RIdeshare platforms for False Accusations. The Caller is still speaking to me in a condescending manner. "SO YOU DON'T REMEMBER SHOWING YOUR GENTALIA??" Me: "....AHH NOT WHATSOEVER!!" I then went on to say, "....How is it that a Rider can just Make Up ANYTHING and now my account is on temporary HOLD and I can't make Money until after a INVESTIATION. I do not know HOW LONG this INVESTIGATION Will Last and due to being the victim of a Severe Car Accident in 2019, I am limited to the amount of physical labor I can do if I need to find another JOB. I want the Accuser to be Prosecuted to the FULLEST and I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy. With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated. Meanwhile, I AM OUT OF WORK and Rent, Utilities, Health Insurance will all be DUE SOON! I NEED HELP ASAP!!


First and foremost. Greeting your customers is your priority. Making your customer feel welcome and safe is one of your highest priority as a driver. That is equal to safe driving and paying close attention to your driving (speed, road conditions, and the accuracy of your mapped directions). You can tell if a customer doesn't wish to talk by their responses. Light Jazz should be played as there is nothing offensive or derogatory about jazz. All music should be played at a level where someone can hold a conversation either with one another or on their phone. Just as Importantly you must record all transactions with a dash cam. Lyft will review any footage and make the correct decision according to Lyft policy. Without video, any company will follow rules to protect their stream of income. Try driving for Uber and follow these rules. Always use a dash cam, always great your customers, always inform them of their destination an the approximate time it takes to get them there. Engage in conversations with a willing customer. Never talk about SEX, Politics, or Religion as those subjects can be very, very polarizing. Remember, on Uber, their passengers can record your conversation and send it to Uber, so be very aware of what you are saying. Be professional, courteous and polite at ALL times.

Good luck


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

perrylashford said:


> Never talk about SEX, Politics, or Religion as those subjects can be very, very polarizing.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rampage said:


> View attachment 674151


Yet but it’s not obvious to many drivers since I’ve seen many talk to pax about those topics.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Yet it’s not obvious to many drivers since I’ve seen many talk to pax about those topics.


It’s obvious. They just chose to be abrasive to the pax.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yet it’s not obvious to many drivers since I’ve seen many talk to pax about those topics.


90% of the time I was asked my opinion on those topics. He probably should've added to divert the topic to another topic if any of those 3 come up. I always made a habit to avoid those topics but if your not careful I found myself being sucked in a few times. Obviously I'm talking about politics and religion. Not the other one. 😁


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rampage said:


> It’s obvious. They just chose to be abrasive to the pax.


Imagine if they were debating pax and acted like Heisenburger on here. It would make sense on lack of tips.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Imagine if they were debating pax and acted like Heisenburger on here. It would make sense on lack of tips.


I’m cool with people being obnoxious in here. I know I am. In real life I’m laid back and agreeable. 😂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rampage said:


> I’m cool with people being obnoxious in here. I know I am. In real life I’m laid back and agreeable. 😂


Yea, me too.
But, my moniker here was blessed upon me by a pax.
HE knew an UberBastid when he met one.


.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Imagine if they were debating pax and acted like Heisenburger on here. It would make sense on lack of tips.


If they debated the passenger like Heisenburger does this topic would be headlined "Assaulted By Passenger."


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *This is a perfect example of a good reason why no one should work for these gig companies as a full time job. Accusations with no proof are accepted as gospel and drivers are just deactivated without any due process. At best this should be a part time gig to provide additional income.*


Hey, because many drivers use Uber Lyft as Only source of income, that's why Uber Lyft keep down paying 0.6 $ per mile in a High Cost of living and high Cost Gas city is just a joke. Other city all 0.89 $per mile with Gas cheaper and living cheaper 😂😂😂


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> America has become a nation of garbage people. An entire generation that lies and sees nothing wrong with causing a person to lose their source of income just to get a free ride or some free fast food.


Sorry but seeing what he wrote. Honestly dont think he should drive 😆

Drivers nowday think they got good rating without saying HI and Thanks just keep in mind . Most of Pax or driver don't cares about rating. 

System will auto rate 5 Stars after few mins.

Thats why drivers nowday all have good rating but might Not be suable to do this gig job.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Sorry but seeing what he wrote. Honestly dont think he should drive 😆
> 
> Drivers nowday think they got good rating without saying HI and Thanks just keep in mind . Most of Pax or driver don't cares about rating.
> 
> ...


Yes. A friendly greeting at the beginning of the trip and a friendly thank you and goodbye at the end of the trip are essential. You can pretty much remain silent the rest of the trip... unless the pax initiates conversation. Not saying anything to the pax was a huge error on the driver's part. But nothing justifies a pax lying to get a driver fired. And accusing the guy of a sex crime is really horrible.

And yet another example of the definite need for a dash cam in all rideshare vehicles.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *This is a perfect example of a good reason why no one should work for these gig companies as a full time job. Accusations with no proof are accepted as gospel and drivers are just deactivated without any due process. At best this should be a part time gig to provide additional income.*


These 2 companies have made it unproftable for a part timer. You make your revenue in # of rides completed every week thru bonuses awarded as well as streaks, mini quests an highlighted bonus map zones. These incentives are geared towards a full timer who has flexibility whereas a partimer has little flexibility in their time or area too work. Ive been full time for 3 too 4 years. I hear itall the time from paxholes how they quit cause they made no money.


----------



## mghtyred (Apr 14, 2016)

As it says in my signature, "GET A DASHCAM!" You just learned the hard way why it's so important. I don't know if you're guilty or innocent, and without video evidence, there is no way for Lyft to know. It is your word against the pax. Rest assured, when the "investigation" is complete, they will take the side of the pax and you will be deactivated. It's in their best interest to believe the accuser, and deactivate the driver.

I will share an experience I had while driving on the fuber platform that was similar. Key difference was I had a dashcam.

Picked up four women from an ESPY awards party at a popular daybar. These women were loud, intoxicated, and belligerent. Each was going to a different destination. This was before you were required to put your destinations in the app (Yes, I was driving that long ago). "No, b**, I'm getting dropped off first" "b** please, you know who my husband is? I gotta get back. I'm getting dropped off first". "b*** I said before we even got in this piece that I was getting dropped off first" then the woman sitting in the front passenger seat says to me "Are you deaf, b***? I said I'm getting dropped off first!" and slapped me across the face as I was driving.

I immediately pulled over and told them all that the ride was over and they needed to get out of the car. They refused. I told them that the woman in the front seat just assaulted me, and I was prepared to call the police and press charges. At this point they all got out of the car, left the doors open, spit on the car, took photos of me, my car, and my license plates. Informed me that they were going to provide the photos to their husbands and "gang peeps" and have me murdered and my car set on fire. They then left. Once they were safely out of sight, I got out, closed the doors, drove away, pulled into a parking lot and contacted Fuber to report the incident.

I received an auto reply stating "We understand that not all riders are 5 star passengers" bla bla bla form email that Fuber always sent out when a pax behaved inappropriately. Basically a "Sucks to be you" email and that's it.

About 10 minutes later, having not received a ride request, I closed and reopened the app. This time the app screen was red and told me that my account had been suspended and to wait for a call from critical response team. I received a call quickly, I'd say within another 10 minutes. "Hi, I'm *** with Fuber's critical response team. I understand you were involved in a racially charged incident?"

The rep went on to explain that the riders claimed that I attempted to grope the woman in the front passenger seat, and when she "rebuffed my advances" I called her the N word, and kicked the passengers out of the car. He then told me that Fuber takes these incidents very seriously, and after a brief review period that I would be removed from the platform. I told him that was not how it happened. I then explained things as they actually happened. He replied "At the end of the day, it's your word against theirs. Four of them, one of you. Even if it was just one v one, we will always side with the passenger in these situations, as there is no way to prove your innocence".

That was when I told him I had a dashcam and had recorded the entire incident.

"What?" "Why do you have a dascham?" "To protect myself in incidents like this". "You know you can't record people without informing them?" "I have proper signage on my vehicle notifying passengers that audio and video recording is taking place in the car". "please hold".

I was on hold for a while, maybe 15 minutes. When the man came back on the line, his tone had changed abruptly. "Sir, I wish to inform you that we will be reactivating you effective immediately. If you close out the app and reopen it, you should see that you should be able to go online without issue. At this point in time, we ask that you delete any and all footage of this incident. Do not send the video to us. We will not watch it. Do not share it on social media, with the press, or anyone. Do not discuss this incident with anyone. Doing so may result in your immediate removal from the platform. Thank you for driving with Fuber". and he hung up.

The moral of the story? GET A DASHCAM!!!

Of course I think both Fuber and Lift are terrible companies and nobody should work for either one (I don't anymore), but if you must, protect yourself with a dashcam.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

JassonD said:


> I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022 for an EXTREME FALSE ACCUATION. I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status. In the midst of doing LYFT I receive a message on the app that my account is temporarily on hold. I'm assuming the App wants me to Identify myself AGAIN because they're under the impression that I'm letting someone else drive my rented FLEX Vehicle. I then received a email from Lyft Support starting that I have violated a Safety Issue. Jotting my memory, I don't recall speeding and I do not drink or smoke. I assumed a driver wasn't happy with my music selection and reported me for not saying "HI" when they entered the vehicle. My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER. You might assume I should initiate the conversation, but I don't see it that way. Anyhow, I get a call from Lyft Supporter. Caller asked me if I had time to explain what happened? I respond with, "I Do Not Know? I Do Not know what my Violation is!" I'm being told that a recent rider said, "I EXPOSED MY GENTALIA AND WAS TALKING SEXUALLY!" I told the Caller that is a COMPLETE LIE and that the Accuser needs to be withdrawn from using All RIdeshare platforms for False Accusations. The Caller is still speaking to me in a condescending manner. "SO YOU DON'T REMEMBER SHOWING YOUR GENTALIA??" Me: "....AHH NOT WHATSOEVER!!" I then went on to say, "....How is it that a Rider can just Make Up ANYTHING and now my account is on temporary HOLD and I can't make Money until after a INVESTIATION. I do not know HOW LONG this INVESTIGATION Will Last and due to being the victim of a Severe Car Accident in 2019, I am limited to the amount of physical labor I can do if I need to find another JOB. I want the Accuser to be Prosecuted to the FULLEST and I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy. With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated. Meanwhile, I AM OUT OF WORK and Rent, Utilities, Health Insurance will all be DUE SOON! I NEED HELP ASAP!!



You sound unemployable. Good luck.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

JassonD said:


> I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022 for an EXTREME FALSE ACCUATION. I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status. In the midst of doing LYFT I receive a message on the app that my account is temporarily on hold. I'm assuming the App wants me to Identify myself AGAIN because they're under the impression that I'm letting someone else drive my rented FLEX Vehicle. I then received a email from Lyft Support starting that I have violated a Safety Issue. Jotting my memory, I don't recall speeding and I do not drink or smoke. I assumed a driver wasn't happy with my music selection and reported me for not saying "HI" when they entered the vehicle. My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER. You might assume I should initiate the conversation, but I don't see it that way. Anyhow, I get a call from Lyft Supporter. Caller asked me if I had time to explain what happened? I respond with, "I Do Not Know? I Do Not know what my Violation is!" I'm being told that a recent rider said, "I EXPOSED MY GENTALIA AND WAS TALKING SEXUALLY!" I told the Caller that is a COMPLETE LIE and that the Accuser needs to be withdrawn from using All RIdeshare platforms for False Accusations. The Caller is still speaking to me in a condescending manner. "SO YOU DON'T REMEMBER SHOWING YOUR GENTALIA??" Me: "....AHH NOT WHATSOEVER!!" I then went on to say, "....How is it that a Rider can just Make Up ANYTHING and now my account is on temporary HOLD and I can't make Money until after a INVESTIATION. I do not know HOW LONG this INVESTIGATION Will Last and due to being the victim of a Severe Car Accident in 2019, I am limited to the amount of physical labor I can do if I need to find another JOB. I want the Accuser to be Prosecuted to the FULLEST and I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy. With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated. Meanwhile, I AM OUT OF WORK and Rent, Utilities, Health Insurance will all be DUE SOON! I NEED HELP ASAP!!


Ok that sucks, but did they leave a tip?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

mghtyred said:


> As it says in my signature, "GET A DASHCAM!" You just learned the hard way why it's so important. I don't know if you're guilty or innocent, and without video evidence, there is no way for Lyft to know. It is your word against the pax. Rest assured, when the "investigation" is complete, they will take the side of the pax and you will be deactivated. It's in their best interest to believe the accuser, and deactivate the driver.
> 
> I will share an experience I had while driving on the fuber platform that was similar. Key difference was I had a dashcam.
> 
> ...


So where is your Dashcam footage?

Could you upload to YouTube and share here so we know your story is 100% true? :O




Seamus said:


> Ok that sucks, but did they leave a tip?


"ShareRide" is how you meet all the hood in Las Vegas LOL


----------



## mghtyred (Apr 14, 2016)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> So where is your Dashcam footage?
> 
> Could you upload to YouTube and share here so we know your story is 100% true? :O


No, I can not. California is a DUAL CONSENT state, meaning that in order for me to release any dash cam footage to the public, I would need express written consent from every individual in that video. Don't believe me? Do you remember "Taco Bell Guy"? The (now former) Taco Bell executive who assaulted a Fuber driver, and was caught on dashcam? Well the incident happened here in California, and the driver was sued!









Fired Taco Bell Exec in Uber Attack Suing Driver for $5 Million


The exec, fired after video of the assault went viral, says in the suit the driver is to blame for any injuries, and recorded him without consent.




www.nbcnews.com





Sorry if you don't believe my story, but I'm not about to risk litigation just to satisfy your curiosity.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

mghtyred said:


> As it says in my signature, "GET A DASHCAM!" You just learned the hard way why it's so important. I don't know if you're guilty or innocent, and without video evidence, there is no way for Lyft to know. It is your word against the pax. Rest assured, when the "investigation" is complete, they will take the side of the pax and you will be deactivated. It's in their best interest to believe the accuser, and deactivate the driver.
> 
> I will share an experience I had while driving on the fuber platform that was similar. Key difference was I had a dashcam.
> 
> ...


WOW 😮 

ALTHOUGH the moral of this story is: just tell Uber you have a dash cam and recorded the whole thing. They won’t ask to review it most likely.

I don’t know that you absolutely have to add it to app. Say you just bought it and haven’t added it yet(?)

I had a passenger harass me once and refuse to get out of the car when I told him ride was over. He started this F You statement so I just said it right back. Then he started recording me with his phone then I pretended I was recording him with my phone (thought this would piss him off enough to just get out). But then he started hitting my arm that I held phone with. He then got out when I still kept my hand there. (You don’t think too clearly as a driver the appropriate way to handle these things when occurs quickly). So I called police due to tapping security emblem on my phone to tell them what happened. I was going to file assault.

Long story, short: nothing came of it, but I was actually told by police that the pax had the right to record me without my permission. I don’t like that, but seems fair you can record a pax without completely being obvious. 🤔 or lying and say you did.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

ZippityDoDa said:


> WOW 😮
> 
> ALTHOUGH the moral of this story is: just tell Uber you have a dash cam and recorded the whole thing. They won’t ask to review it most likely.
> 
> ...


Unless driver share footage here. 
Otherwise it's hard to believe Uber or Lyft will not listen or review the proof from driver ...


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Unless driver share footage here.
> Otherwise it's hard to believe Uber or Lyft will not listen or review the proof from driver ...


I’m not sure what you mean: “unless driver share footage here”. ???

I had a rental from February to March this year. Had a hateful passenger that accused me of racial discrimination. The rental had some kind of dash cam in it - although I had no idea how to get ahold of any recording.

My response to Uber was that it was a completely false allegation (told them my side) and that my rental has a dash cam. I asked do they need me to upload recording (if yes, I’d have contacted rental company)

They said no and then issue resolved.

I don’t think they honestly have the time to mess with most of these accusations.


----------



## mghtyred (Apr 14, 2016)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Unless driver share footage here.
> Otherwise it's hard to believe Uber or Lyft will not listen or review the proof from driver ...


While fuber never wanted footage, when I offered footage to Lyft, they usually took it.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

mghtyred said:


> No, I can not. California is a DUAL CONSENT state, meaning that in order for me to release any dash cam footage to the public, I would need express written consent from every individual in that video. Don't believe me? Do you remember "Taco Bell Guy"? The (now former) Taco Bell executive who assaulted a Fuber driver, and was caught on dashcam? Well the incident happened here in California, and the driver was sued!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what was the result of the counter suit against the driver and Uber for the recording? I couldn’t find anything on Google Or YouTube…. just old stuff saying the TacoBell guy was unlikely to win. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> So, what was the result of the counter suit against the driver and Uber for the recording? I couldn’t find anything on Google Or YouTube…. just old stuff saying the TacoBell guy was unlikely to win. 🤷🏼‍♀️


I seem to remember it being dropped.


----------



## porvinog (5 mo ago)

I had my Lyft account suspended just a couple months after being approved because apparently I had told a rider that my breaks didn't work. They wanted me to get that mechanic certificate again (I forget what it's called), which was ridiculous because I had just had it done 2 or 3 months prior and had just barely earned enough to cover its cost at that point. On top of that, I was driving a vehicle that wasn't even 6 months old yet (Mazda CX 30). 

I denied ever telling anyone that my breaks didn't work because.. I didn't. The breaks worked fine. My denials plus some old fashioned common sense should have told them that a six month old Mazda with 10k on it that was examined just 2 months ago by a certified mechanic and confirmed to be in good working order was still in good working order, just like the owner/driver says it is, but no... they took the lying passenger's side and said I would not be able to drive for them until I had another mechanic certification done at my own expense because they believed I had revealed my car's lack of working breaks to a customer. 

Even if they didn't work, why the hell would I tell a passenger that? And why would I be driving around when the car still has loads of time on the warranty for things like this to be taken care of at no cost to myself? Why would I just refuse to use that and instead drive around with no breaks and let everyone know I have no breaks? It's completely ridiculous, I still picture all Lyft employees as that goofy looking dog wearing a tie now.

I haven't bothered with Lyft ever since and laugh every time they send me an email suggesting I "come back". They can kiss my ass.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> This post is similar to when a big lottery winner says "I played for the first time and bought only one ticket". Bullsh*t. You play the lottery every time and most likely got a dozen or more tickets. Same thing here. LYFT will not suspend you for just one violation. Of course, it goes without saying that physical assault or murder are the exception to the rule. You are obviously a repeat offender and have been appropriately suspended. Thank you LYFT!!!!


Actually untrue. A drive here in town, 5000 rides and 5.0 was deactivated on one false accusation of discriminatory talk. This guy was virtually a human rights advocate, pro all things lbgqrstuv..


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

if you want this gig bad enough, all you have to do is have your genitalia removed and show proof that there was nothing for you to expose


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

JassonD said:


> I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022 for an EXTREME FALSE ACCUATION. I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status. In the midst of doing LYFT I receive a message on the app that my account is temporarily on hold. I'm assuming the App wants me to Identify myself AGAIN because they're under the impression that I'm letting someone else drive my rented FLEX Vehicle. I then received a email from Lyft Support starting that I have violated a Safety Issue. Jotting my memory, I don't recall speeding and I do not drink or smoke. I assumed a driver wasn't happy with my music selection and reported me for not saying "HI" when they entered the vehicle. My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER. You might assume I should initiate the conversation, but I don't see it that way. Anyhow, I get a call from Lyft Supporter. Caller asked me if I had time to explain what happened? I respond with, "I Do Not Know? I Do Not know what my Violation is!" I'm being told that a recent rider said, "I EXPOSED MY GENTALIA AND WAS TALKING SEXUALLY!" I told the Caller that is a COMPLETE LIE and that the Accuser needs to be withdrawn from using All RIdeshare platforms for False Accusations. The Caller is still speaking to me in a condescending manner. "SO YOU DON'T REMEMBER SHOWING YOUR GENTALIA??" Me: "....AHH NOT WHATSOEVER!!" I then went on to say, "....How is it that a Rider can just Make Up ANYTHING and now my account is on temporary HOLD and I can't make Money until after a INVESTIATION. I do not know HOW LONG this INVESTIGATION Will Last and due to being the victim of a Severe Car Accident in 2019, I am limited to the amount of physical labor I can do if I need to find another JOB. I want the Accuser to be Prosecuted to the FULLEST and I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy. With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated. Meanwhile, I AM OUT OF WORK and Rent, Utilities, Health Insurance will all be DUE SOON! I NEED HELP ASAP!!


I can do some relevant confessions but I'll just hush


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

porvinog said:


> I had my Lyft account suspended just a couple months after being approved because apparently I had told a rider that my breaks didn't work. They wanted me to get that mechanic certificate again (I forget what it's called), which was ridiculous because I had just had it done 2 or 3 months prior and had just barely earned enough to cover its cost at that point. On top of that, I was driving a vehicle that wasn't even 6 months old yet (Mazda CX 30).
> 
> I denied ever telling anyone that my breaks didn't work because.. I didn't. The breaks worked fine. My denials plus some old fashioned common sense should have told them that a six month old Mazda with 10k on it that was examined just 2 months ago by a certified mechanic and confirmed to be in good working order was still in good working order, just like the owner/driver says it is, but no... they took the lying passenger's side and said I would not be able to drive for them until I had another mechanic certification done at my own expense because they believed I had revealed my car's lack of working breaks to a customer.
> 
> ...


When the passenger went into their ride history to form a complaint they probably clicked on the wrong ride. It’s happened to me before. Just one of many possibilities. If I were you I would tell LYFT that is probably what happened and they should be looking at the other driver accounts that recently interacted with that person.

Not many possibilities actually just two either the customer is completely fabricating the accusation or it’s a legitimate accusation but they clicked on the wrong ride when they reported it.


----------



## Rideshare grinder (7 mo ago)

You can't give 2500 rides in 5 months.
Let's clear this up.
Secondly , let go the idea of what should be done about your accuser.
It's still an accusation, without a proof they might come to a conclusion of activating your account again.
Just be nice and tell them your previous rides are proof of customer satisfaction with no problems.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Rideshare grinder said:


> You can't give 2500 rides in 5 months.


why not?


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

FFS get a dash cam.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Your rule is actually Very creepy. And As a driver. I personally think you should Not drive...
> 
> "NO SAY HI. NO TALK"...
> I mean unless you are deaf. Otherwise it's scary as rider. Just my personal opinion. If I get in your car, I would feel unsafe ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> ...


agree on this.

When a person gets in my car, 

I say hi, offer cold bottled water, and hand sanitizer, and ask the if I can do anything to make them more comfortable to let me know. 

I ask a few questions to see if they want to talk, if they don't I play xm radio and drive them to their location. Once we are there I tell them pleasure to meet them, hope they stay safe and hope to see them again.


Oh and I have a dash because of shit like this.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

That's called a blessing in disguise. The Universe will get you deactivated to guide you to the right path


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Anubis said:


> That's called a blessing in disguise. The Universe will get you deactivated to guide you to the right path


either that, or you will be miserable for years to come and post on rideshare forums daily for years after, trying to drag others to your level of misery with the _"if I can't have, it no one can"_ mentality like the infamous Pirate (currently back to posting daily as @Mario XL), Bobby, and the other deactivated drivers who just can't seem to let go


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

reroka said:


> offer cold bottled water, and hand sanitizer


it better be ice cold Fiji water and Purell brand sanitizer with aloe, or you best believe I'm going to stiff you on the tip and 1* your ass. if i even suspect you refilled the Purell bottle with some cheap GermX brand, I'll be reporting your ass for unsafe driving and being argumentative


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

JassonD said:


> I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022 for an EXTREME FALSE ACCUATION. I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status. In the midst of doing LYFT I receive a message on the app that my account is temporarily on hold. I'm assuming the App wants me to Identify myself AGAIN because they're under the impression that I'm letting someone else drive my rented FLEX Vehicle. I then received a email from Lyft Support starting that I have violated a Safety Issue. Jotting my memory, I don't recall speeding and I do not drink or smoke. I assumed a driver wasn't happy with my music selection and reported me for not saying "HI" when they entered the vehicle. My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER. You might assume I should initiate the conversation, but I don't see it that way. Anyhow, I get a call from Lyft Supporter. Caller asked me if I had time to explain what happened? I respond with, "I Do Not Know? I Do Not know what my Violation is!" I'm being told that a recent rider said, "I EXPOSED MY GENTALIA AND WAS TALKING SEXUALLY!" I told the Caller that is a COMPLETE LIE and that the Accuser needs to be withdrawn from using All RIdeshare platforms for False Accusations. The Caller is still speaking to me in a condescending manner. "SO YOU DON'T REMEMBER SHOWING YOUR GENTALIA??" Me: "....AHH NOT WHATSOEVER!!" I then went on to say, "....How is it that a Rider can just Make Up ANYTHING and now my account is on temporary HOLD and I can't make Money until after a INVESTIATION. I do not know HOW LONG this INVESTIGATION Will Last and due to being the victim of a Severe Car Accident in 2019, I am limited to the amount of physical labor I can do if I need to find another JOB. I want the Accuser to be Prosecuted to the FULLEST and I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy. With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated. Meanwhile, I AM OUT OF WORK and Rent, Utilities, Health Insurance will all be DUE SOON! I NEED HELP ASAP!!


Prosecuted to the fullest the **** are you talking about what an idiot. Just based off of your Karen attitude it probably wasn’t a false accusation.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

og bunky said:


> it better be ice cold Fiji water and Purell brand sanitizer with aloe, or you best believe I'm going to stiff you on the tip and 1* your ass. if i even suspect you refilled the Purell bottle with some cheap GermX brand, I'll be reporting your ass for unsafe driving and being argumentative


That’s fine I have a dash cam. I will do what i always do. Email the ceo and have the rating removed and yes I do it all the time. Dash camera ftw.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

reroka said:


> That’s fine I have a dash cam. I will do what i always do. Email the ceo and have the rating removed and yes I do it all the time. Dash camera ftw.


email the CEO huh...


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

og bunky said:


> email the CEO huh...


[email protected] or Bo of customer service [email protected]. Anytime I get a false review and I can prove the review is bull. I email them two and the review is always taken off but I have a dash camera so I can prove what really happened.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

you are getting "false accusations" often enough to have a SOP?


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

og bunky said:


> you are getting "false accusations" often enough to have a SOP?


No, one was for not wearing a mask when it was required. But the pax never came to my car so the pax had no idea that I had mask and my dash cam proved. I got my cancellation fee, and the pax was banned for lying.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

how do you know the pax was banned?


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

reroka said:


> No, one was for not wearing a mask when it was required. But the pax never came to my car so the pax had no idea that I had mask and my dash cam proved. I got my cancellation fee, and the pax was banned for lying.





reroka said:


> No, one was for not wearing a mask when it was required. But the pax never came to my car so the pax had no idea that I had mask and my dash cam proved. I got my cancellation fee, and the pax was banned for lying.


That’s the only one have had most my emails to the ceo is complaining about customer service sucking ass.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

og bunky said:


> how do you know the pax was banned?


I was told.I guess Lyft could of lied.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

let's see proof. post screenshots of your emails


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

reroka said:


> I was told.





og bunky said:


> let's see proof. post screenshots of your emails


From an incident over a year ago?


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

And I don’t have to prove shit to you. I have posted Logan’s email at least 4 times on this site. Email his ass yourself and see what happens. I bet within 24 hours you have a call from the executive team.

or are you one who only *****es and does nothing?


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

reroka said:


> From an incident over a year ago?


sure


reroka said:


> And I don’t have to prove shit to you. I have posted Logan’s email at least 4 times on this site. Email his ass yourself and see what happens. I bet within 24 hours you have a call from the executive team.
> 
> or are you one who only *****es and does nothing?


yes you do. let's see proof


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

og bunky said:


> sure
> 
> let's see proof


Again I take action yourself and stop being a lazy ass driver who only *****es and email [email protected] and [email protected] and see what happens.
Have a great day.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

reroka said:


> I was told.I guess Lyft could of lied.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

let's see proof of them telling you pax was banned. liar


----------



## uber4eva (6 mo ago)

Don’t show your pecker to passengers.


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

JassonD said:


> I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022 for an EXTREME FALSE ACCUATION. I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status. In the midst of doing LYFT I receive a message on the app that my account is temporarily on hold. I'm assuming the App wants me to Identify myself AGAIN because they're under the impression that I'm letting someone else drive my rented FLEX Vehicle. I then received a email from Lyft Support starting that I have violated a Safety Issue. Jotting my memory, I don't recall speeding and I do not drink or smoke. I assumed a driver wasn't happy with my music selection and reported me for not saying "HI" when they entered the vehicle. My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER. You might assume I should initiate the conversation, but I don't see it that way. Anyhow, I get a call from Lyft Supporter. Caller asked me if I had time to explain what happened? I respond with, "I Do Not Know? I Do Not know what my Violation is!" I'm being told that a recent rider said, "I EXPOSED MY GENTALIA AND WAS TALKING SEXUALLY!" I told the Caller that is a COMPLETE LIE and that the Accuser needs to be withdrawn from using All RIdeshare platforms for False Accusations. The Caller is still speaking to me in a condescending manner. "SO YOU DON'T REMEMBER SHOWING YOUR GENTALIA??" Me: "....AHH NOT WHATSOEVER!!" I then went on to say, "....How is it that a Rider can just Make Up ANYTHING and now my account is on temporary HOLD and I can't make Money until after a INVESTIATION. I do not know HOW LONG this INVESTIGATION Will Last and due to being the victim of a Severe Car Accident in 2019, I am limited to the amount of physical labor I can do if I need to find another JOB. I want the Accuser to be Prosecuted to the FULLEST and I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy. With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated. Meanwhile, I AM OUT OF WORK and Rent, Utilities, Health Insurance will all be DUE SOON! I NEED HELP ASAP!!


i dont think they can be prosecuted, but sued. you might talk to an attorney.you have my sympathy.😢


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

uber4eva said:


> Don’t show your pecker to passengers.


oh.pretty please.


----------



## goliver28 (Feb 7, 2019)

So you don’t even confirm the name of the passenger to make sure you have the right person? I’m not saying you need to have conversation but at least a hello and confirming the name….


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

JassonD said:


> I was deactivated TODAY 8/21/2022 for an EXTREME FALSE ACCUATION. I have been driving for LYFT 5 months, 2500 rides, 5 star status. In the midst of doing LYFT I receive a message on the app that my account is temporarily on hold. I'm assuming the App wants me to Identify myself AGAIN because they're under the impression that I'm letting someone else drive my rented FLEX Vehicle. I then received a email from Lyft Support starting that I have violated a Safety Issue. Jotting my memory, I don't recall speeding and I do not drink or smoke. I assumed a driver wasn't happy with my music selection and reported me for not saying "HI" when they entered the vehicle. My rule is, when Riders get in my car AND DON'T TALK, I DON'T TALK EITHER. You might assume I should initiate the conversation, but I don't see it that way. Anyhow, I get a call from Lyft Supporter. Caller asked me if I had time to explain what happened? I respond with, "I Do Not Know? I Do Not know what my Violation is!" I'm being told that a recent rider said, "I EXPOSED MY GENTALIA AND WAS TALKING SEXUALLY!" I told the Caller that is a COMPLETE LIE and that the Accuser needs to be withdrawn from using All RIdeshare platforms for False Accusations. The Caller is still speaking to me in a condescending manner. "SO YOU DON'T REMEMBER SHOWING YOUR GENTALIA??" Me: "....AHH NOT WHATSOEVER!!" I then went on to say, "....How is it that a Rider can just Make Up ANYTHING and now my account is on temporary HOLD and I can't make Money until after a INVESTIATION. I do not know HOW LONG this INVESTIGATION Will Last and due to being the victim of a Severe Car Accident in 2019, I am limited to the amount of physical labor I can do if I need to find another JOB. I want the Accuser to be Prosecuted to the FULLEST and I also have a Theory that the LYFT STAFF made up this entire Conspiracy. With that said, I want the LYFT STAFF to be Terminated. Meanwhile, I AM OUT OF WORK and Rent, Utilities, Health Insurance will all be DUE SOON! I NEED HELP ASAP!!


You got a bad customer service attitude.

BUT...I will agree with you, Lyft is shit when it comes to accusations by passengers. A few months ago, passenger falsely accused me of being drunk. I was quickly suspended. I immediately texted Lyft and said "Call me right now at my personal phone, I will show you this is a lie." They immediately reinstated me without even calling. But all that wasted about 20 minutes of time.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Your rule is actually Very creepy. And As a driver. I personally think you should Not drive...
> 
> "NO SAY HI. NO TALK"...
> I mean unless you are deaf. Otherwise it's scary as rider. Just my personal opinion. If I get in your car, I would feel unsafe ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> ...


I'm considered creepy on the up forum and even I say hi welcome, and bye or take care.


----------

